# Pickled beets anyone?



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I enjoyed pickled beets growing up that my grand mother canned. It has been some years since I have had them as good as she made. I have decided to grow a Fall beet crop along with my radishes and my usual mixed greens. 

I have been boiling a freezing greens for the past 3 nights. I am about tired of picking greens. It will be a few more weeks before the turnips are ready to pull. I will then chop some up and mix with greens and freeze. I am thinking about putting a sign at the road telling people to help themselves to the greens. The last time I put a sign in the yard to help yourself they picked everything in my garden including corn. But now I don't have anything left except okra and I am ready for it to go to. 

Anyway, I am looking for a pickled beet recipe hopefully one that has been passed down for generations. I know there was cloves and vinegar in the recipe that my grand mother used. That is about all I can remember. My aunt still makes them but she is not the one to just give out her recipes. Maybe she will give it to my mom. I will ask and see.

Any help is appreciated.

On another note has anyone ever planted white okra? I got some seeds from my wife's uncle that has been passed down in his family for the past 100 years or so. It is by far the best okra I have ever eaten. I let about 50 pods dry on the plants and kept the seeds. I have about a quart of dried seeds now. I shelled out more last night and will be doing it again when what is left dries up on the plant. If anyone would like any of this seed let me know. I can mail you some to try. You can't get these seeds anywhere. These okra plants are about 3 feet wide at the top and I have never seen so much okra come off 1 plant. I have 2 rows and I quit picking in August because I had probably a bushel froze. The only draw back is it itches the hell out of me if I pick it when it is hot. I have to wear long sleeves and gloves or pick it early in the morning. It is not spineless but it is worth to effort.

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Check your mail.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

My wife absolutely loves pickled beets. They make me retch just thinking of them.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Paymaster said:


> My wife absolutely loves pickled beets. They make me retch just thinking of them.


I love pickled beets. We ate them with pintos when I was a kid. I could sit down and eat a bowl full of them plain now. The closest I have came to decent beets are served at a hole in the wall in Randleman, NC. Of course they won't give me the recipe. I planted 4 rows of them tonight so I think I should have enough to experiment with different recipes.

Darin


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

I'll check with my dad for the beets...I know he still makes them like his mom did old school eastern European recipes. I don't like beets so I'm not sure of the measurements but I fully expect to go to their house in the near future and it smell like cooked dirt...

I think it is :
Vinegar
Water
Cinnamon
Sugar
Salt
Cloves
Allspice
Little onions


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

sounds like pickled eggs are coming soon once the beets are gone, or at least they would be around here...

Rick


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

WNCRick said:


> sounds like pickled eggs are coming soon once the beets are gone, or at least they would be around here...
> 
> Rick


That is the only thing to do when the beets are gone. Dunk some boiled eggs in there for a couple of weeks and enjoy!!! You can also buy the pickled sausages at the store and after eating all of them you can pickle eggs with the remaining juice. Add some jap peppers and enjoy.

Darin


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Darin, I would give the white Okra a shot. Okra in general does very well in the sand at the beach. Don't need a ton just a few seeds to see if I can get it to come up in starter cups for next season. I will Pm you an address. Also curious what kind of beets are you growing and which have you had luck with. I just ordered a new batch of seeds and included 4 different beet varieties. Detroit dark red are my staple beet, they produce fruit every time I plant them. Also ordered Bulls Blood, Ruby Queen, and Cylindra. I've grown the bulls blood before but not the others. Also ordered quite a few greens. Ruby Swiss Chard that does well here, Lettuce mix. And reordered Mizuna mustard and also Red Giant. Both are Japanese mustard greens that are super salad green fare before the plants fully mature. I have The red giant reseeding itself from last season currently. It has an awesome peppercorn afterbite. Good on everything from a salad, to topping pitas or cheesesteaks or tacos. If you want to try it I will trade you some of each. You could probably cold crop both right now, before temps really dip. Look for the PM Thanx Peix


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Anyone that sends me a pm about okra seed will get them in the mail. I just have to send them from work. 

I planted Detroit Dark Red. I planted cherry radishes. The radishes are just sprouting. It rained yesterday. I always plant mixed green seeds. It has curly mustard, rape, purple top turnip seeds, kale and several other things that I don't remember. I pick the greens and wash them a few times in the sink. I then pile them in a large pot with water and salt and start to boil. They boil down and I keep adding greens. Once they are boiling good and have cooked down I add a table spoon of baking soda. It makes it boil up. I boil for about 10-15 minutes then drain all the water and let cool. I then pack into bags and freeze. When I want to eat some I just dump it in a frying pan and heat up with a little olive oil. Delicious.

Darin


----------

